
Marissa Mayer: How to make the star employees you need - redonkulus
https://mastersofscale.com/marissa-mayer-how-to-make-the-star-employees-you-need/
======
Clobbersmith
I was at Yahoo under Marissa and I have mixed feelings on the program.

The first couple of years the people that got accepted as APMs were very good.
The flipside was they all left a year in, after their first accelerated promo
happened. As time went on and Yahoo lost its Marissa halo, the quality of the
APMs plummeted.

------
tempodox
Star employees won't help you if the management is clueless.

------
pawadu
Not sure I want to take advice on this particular subject from Marissa
Mayer...

------
badbug
Step 1: read your employees a children's book
([https://www.businessinsider.com/marissa-mayer-childrens-
book...](https://www.businessinsider.com/marissa-mayer-childrens-book-bobbie-
had-a-nickel-2015-1))

